# Monomary



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is the first grow journal I have ever started and its a pleasure to share my growing experience with you all. I am absolutely fascinated with Marijuana in every aspect and I truly believe that "it is a blessing and not a curse" to the world.:smoke1:

I was given a clone of unknown strain, on the 7th of Janurary 2008 and it was 1 week old when I got it, with a really yellowed and withering bottom leaf which made it seem like the weakest of the bunch, but I wasn't complaining cos it was free! It is now at 7 weeks and 3 days old, and has been flowering for about 2 weeks.

I put it in YATES potting mix in this 15 Litre bucket which has a raised middle and drain holes. I also mixed in some Root Blast to the potting mix. Kinda wishing I had chosen a bigger bucket but I think it should have just enough room for the required root system.

We have had some beautiful sunshine here on the west coast of the North Island (NZ), one of the best summers I can remember, and this has boosted this plant incredibly. 

I have fed it blood and bone mix with added Potassium, plus a potasium sulphate mix, just once every 2 weeks, we have had plenty of periodic rain to water it naturally and I have monitored it religiously to maintain peak conditions, and to kick off the stoner moths and bugs that aren't threatened by the masses of bug spray I use.

I have bent it over due mostly to security reasons as I have neighbours who could possibly notice it if pottering around in their gardens. I also think it allows more sunshine on more of the leaves, therefore increasing the rate of photosynthesis and growth.

I have pruned sparingly, with only the biggest fan leaves being removed periodically, I really just want nature to do its thing on this baby, with a bit of help with some good nutrients.

I welcome all your comments and suggestions, especially if someone can tell me what strain they think it is, any health notes, nutrient suggestions and if you can guess how much bud I it will yield, let me know, maybe I'll give a prize to the closest guess... !

Enough talking, here are the photos...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 19, 2008)

mmm they are looking nice and green ill pull up a chair for this one


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whats up mang. May i say your lady friend looks great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give her a boost. Whatever your doing mang keep it up as we all know it pays off in the end. Good luck on the rest of the grow and we'll be following.  *


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a couple of pics for the update...  

She has had 1.5 litres water mixed with 5-10mls 8-2-8 blood & bone and 5mls Potassium Phosphate 'Pot Ash'. Basically everything you would give tomato plants to get nice juicy buds, I mean tomatos...  

Not much stickiness or anything looking too wicked going on yet, I hope that isn't an indication of lesser potency because I want the gnarliest nuggets in the west out of this baby!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 20, 2008)

I went out into the beautiful sunshine and checked up on my girl, and who do I see but Spottle the cat, sprawled out beside it looking like he had just been knocked over by some kronic krystals. My cat loves budz too...!

Got stoned and took more photos


----------



## hertz (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck cuz.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 22, 2008)

> hertz 	: Good luck cuz.



Thanks for the props bro.

I have let her do her thing and sat back watching with delight, two days later she has some nice hairs and is looking healthy.

You can see the color change quite clearly as you compare the long shots from photos taken only 2 and 4 days ago.

I would love to give her some CO2 treatment somehow but can't think of a good easy way to do it, would those little CO2 airgun cylinders work if you added some sort of sprayer? Or those airblast compressed air cans? Would love to have one of those big oldskool CO2 fire extinguishers, I'd spray it in a small room and leave her in there for a few hours to soak it up. There are other methods of CO2 injection aren't there?

Saw a tiny spider on a branch so I squished it. Also saw lots of tiny white worm-like critters in the soil and considerable leave munching, should I be concerned?


----------



## gagjababy (Feb 22, 2008)

Absolutely!! buy some neem/einstein oil and use it in the rec amount in a spray bottle. Also sandwich each of the leaves with a couple of damp sponges and pull towards yourself. See if the soil is infested, on which case you should use it on the soil only if it recomended..This should help to clear it up. do this *ASAP*


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 24, 2008)

Not alot of intense sunshine this past week so the growth has really noticably slowed down, you wouldn't have this problem indoors would you fellow growers, alas this is an áu natural grow and nature will do as it pleases.

I found one very small spider which I squished, two green critters stuck to the underside of two leaves by what seemed to be some sort of spider web - promptly snipped the affected leaves from the plant, and also found a rolled up leaf containing a green caterpillar, and some cobweb looking material, also removed promptly. No sign of the small white caterpillars seen last update after spraying them and the rest of the topsoil with my insect gun.

Now she has been fully inspected and all critters removed, the surrounding area drenched in insect spray and a couple of light sprays on the plant. I'll have to keep a close eye on her every day and make sure those critters don't reappear, they can do alot of damage in a small amount of time and I DONT want to loose this baby due to them fckers.

No CO2 solution yet, might not bother with that now.

Still counting down the days...!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 24, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> Absolutely!! buy some neem/einstein oil and use it in the rec amount in a spray bottle. Also sandwich each of the leaves with a couple of damp sponges and pull towards yourself. See if the soil is infested, on which case you should use it on the soil only if it recomended..This should help to clear it up. do this *ASAP*



I had a look around for einstein oil in NZ but couldn't find any stockests, but found similar products. If I see anymore spiders I'll go buy some but it seems to be OK after the insect gun spraying. Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd give props to the maker of this forum as it is nicely organised and customised. I am also posting my updates on another website forum which uses exactly the same forum system but isnt nearly as flexible with the photos, the giving thanks option, has only 5 posts per page (annoying) etc. 

So CHEERS TO YOU!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 24, 2008)

I love this photo showing how spindly / branchy it got with only 6 weeks vegetation, I thank the YATES soil for that, and will definitely stick to that brand. 






Thoughts I'd show you the spray I have been using. It doesn't seem to have worked very well against the caterpillars, I just found another 2 !!! Anywhere there is a leaf overlap they crawl into and make a little nest, I'm glad I got these early or I think I'd be close to investation, but all 'looks' gravy for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate those critters getting in my maryj, let it be known that all critters will be chopped in half with my scissors when found, they are simply unacceptable! (all you critters reading this, be warned).


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 24, 2008)

i think your cat caught a wiff of the ladies perfume! looks like your weak clone has turned out great. cant wait to see her pack it on! thanks for the great pics.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 24, 2008)

hahaha!!! thanks for the laugh mate! my cat is so human like its crazy! he can roll the meanest blunt. haha


----------



## gangalama (Feb 24, 2008)

PLants R Lookn pretty good!!! Goodluck wit da bug Situation!!!!LOL, KILL EM ALL
Peace


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks bro, Kill 'em All alright!!! - just gotta say this again though, its just one plant!!!  Multiple photos a bit confusing I guess, anyways it doesn't matter, just thought I'd point it out ... haha


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 26, 2008)

Some thickening of the bud with increased white hairs, looking good.

I was a little late at putting her back outside so she had a bit of a sleep in and as a result she isnt quite so perky, the leaves are a little limp. Hopefully that wont matter though and today's bright sunshine will eventually perk her right up.

The only insects seen today are the little dark brown flying insect, I think we usually call these 'clicky bugs' due to the sound they make when they jump around. These fkers are enjoying some of my Taradise weed before I can, I think that's a bit rude of them - considering I'm the one responsible for it, so they all got the flick. Also saw one small harmless looking spider, so I squished it. :hitchair:

I have stopped spraying the insect spray on or near the plant, I'm now just spraying the area occasionally, with the plant removed. No aphids have been seen.

Anyone recognise the strain at all? :watchplant:

:afroweed:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 26, 2008)

thats straight up hempire; the original hemperor! that stuff looks exactly like a picture of a hemp bud i used to have posted on my wall. i seriuosly doubt your growing that type pf hemp though! good outdoor grow.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 28, 2008)

OK so it's been ANOTHER 2 days, more thickening of the buds, more pungent and sweet aroma, more white hairs, more amber-ish glow and looking good.

Nothing else to report, all is good and here's some more photos from today.

Spider photo shows the spiders that have been hanging around, not much of a threat by the sounds of it, looks pretty harmless.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

What AWESOME pics!  And I love the high kitty.  

I'll definately be watching your pretty lady.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW you got a sexy lookin lady there man! I'll pull up a chair and an ashtray for this grow  she's looking good and nicely sativa dominant so good on you for tying her down! I hear those sativa types can grow wildely tall 

Whatever your doing, keep it up


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell Yeah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are some nice new pics for you marijuana Appreciators who admire this incredible herb plant as much as I do. 

It's amazing that it is illegal to grow and use Marijuana, IMO it should be allowed to grow freely as all other plants and herbs can, it causes WAY more good than harm in the world, especially when compared to dirty tobacco and ugly alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the beauty, science and productiveness of the plant are being neglected by governments who oppress its use. I hope that changes in the near future, in my lifetime at least.

I think I must have been a Ganja Farmer in a previous life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.. enjoy...


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 1, 2008)

damn bro! beautiful grow man.​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 2, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> damn bro! beautiful grow man.​



Thanks man, she is beautiful isn't she, a magnificent plant indeed! 

I'm loving the purple stalks on the leaves, I'm wondering if anyone knows what that means, will the buds go purps as well? Anyone know what strain it is? 

Oh man I can't wait .... but I will .... I'm not going to rush anything here, I'll wait until the perfect time to harvest and will dry and cure for a while too to get rid of the chloriphyl and nute harshness.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

the purple comes from lower temps and high pk. i have no idea what strain it could be yet i dont know what im growing either all i know is it is an indica and i named it CanaBoo.

 are you feedin her any flowering food?​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 2, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> the purple comes from lower temps and high pk. i have no idea what strain it could be yet i dont know what im growing either all i know is it is an indica and i named it CanaBoo.
> 
> are you feedin her any flowering food?​



Yeah man just some Potassium Sulphate mix now (I got a pic of it a few pages back if you wanna see it), feeding twice a week with the water. I don't wanna overdo it with neuts, you can see its nice and healthy so that's good enough for me. I'd love to give it CO2 so I'm trying to buy an old fire extinguisher...

So the purpleness is telling me its got too much Potassium and Phosphorous? Should I try to balance it out or is it a bit late for that now?

Whats this biz about adding molasses to the soil before harvesting to improve flavour???


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

i like to think that this coloring of the stems can indicate sex in early seedling stage. as about half of my plants have purpling stems and they are only 4 days old. id say its most likely from the temps at night there.perhaps! im not sure how cold does it get there at night?

 im not sure why people add molasses probably to enhance the flavor of the finished product. 

 but also the coloring could have soething to do with your nutes. its a definate phenotype!

 peace out.​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 2, 2008)

It has been getting pretty cold here for about a week now, cold enough to ice up the car windscreens but it is much warmer after sunrise. I have it in my outdoor greenhouse at night time which would be heaps warmer, it has a sandy floor which retains the heat. 

What exactly do you mean by its definitely phenotype? You mean its not natural for the plant to do that?


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah man...a phenotype is just a naticable characteristic.the you have stigmate and pistillate plants..male and female. then you bionic lungs from rippin up to many uh dem bong hits!

 peace out!​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a small update with a few new pics _just _taken now. mmmmmmmmmmm

I fed her some more blood and bone mix containing extra Potassium along with another Potassium Sulphate mix mixed with 1.5 litres of water. It had a good rain flush yesterday and I have been keeping it in from the cold at night.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 5, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

into week 5 of flowering.

dont you just love how she is coming along!

if only you could smell the sweetness thru the screen... it is a lovely musky-fruity tangy smell, getting stronger by the day.

what powerful sunshine we have had lately, I'm using a ten trillion watt sun powered lighting system, it works wonders! 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

photos are now all maxed out at 1200 pixels wide / long and around 160kb-360kb @ 72dpi to really show you the detail. They took along time to upload so please give me your thanks to show you care


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea man she is looking ace! She looks like a little tree  Great work!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 7, 2008)

kiwiana kronic said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!!! I can't wait until the sun is shining on some plants up here.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

absoultley wonderful:tokie: 
i hope she smokes as well as she looks :hubba:

 did the extra potassium stop the purple stalks?


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2008)

She looks absolutely fantastic! Beautifull pictures, too. thanks 


> So the purpleness is telling me its got too much Potassium and Phosphorous? Should I try to balance it out or is it a bit late for that now?


  Purpling "can be" but is not a definate indication of phosphorous _defficiency_, NOT an over abundance, as someone indicated earlier. A "P" defficiency "can" be due to low temperatures, whicj inhibit plants from utilizing/metabolising properly.
  It is definately not an indication of sex.
  What you're doing, seems to be working excellent. "If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it"


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 8, 2008)

a couple new pics for you lovely people...

As you will see I have added a survival blanket to the grow area which reflects alot of light onto the lower branches, this seems to be helping out quite a bit and makes the whole plant kinda glow which is pretty cool.

I'm sticking to 3 litres of tap water mixed with approx 10 grams of Potassium Sulphate every 2 days, and will probably give one more dose of blood and bone in 7 days (packet says to apply every 10+ days). I leave the top soil dry for a day before watering, the leaves limp a bit but pop back up within hours of watering.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 8, 2008)

With regards to the purple stalks, I think it is genotype and not phenotype because it hasn't been that cold at night especially since I've been putting it inside at night, and I asked my mate tonight if his had the same (same clones) and yip, his are all like that too. He says it could be either White Rhino or Donkey ****... (!) 

I've had lots of white Rhino and its freakn good so I'll be happy if it turns out that it is.

Thanks for the helpful info guys and gurls


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2008)

> With regards to the purple stalks, I think it is genotype and not phenotype


  ..


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 8, 2008)

Today I noticed some yellowed and burnt looking lower leaves, most probably from the reflected light from the blanket in the afternoon sun, so the blanket is only on the side now. 

The leaves were very droopy this morning but recovered in a couple of hours after 3L watering. 

I'm only letting it dry out like this because I have read about so many people doing it but I can't remember why we do this to the plant...? Can someone help me with that?


----------



## constantine (Mar 8, 2008)

gummy and yummy.​


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

So what is the general consensis on the combo of indica and sativa?  My vote is for around 40% Sativa, 60% Indica.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 9, 2008)

I dunno about more dominantly indica man, wouldn't the leaves be fatter if it was? 

I'm not exactly an expert but my guess would be more like 60% Sativa, 40% Indica.

All I really know is that it is 100% Kiwiana Kronic and I can't wait to smoke dem budz!!!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 11, 2008)

mmmmm... lots of trichomes developing, my camera can get nice and close and show the colours of them so I dont need a microscope/magnifying glass.

About 10 leaves suffered big yellow splotching most probably due to me overdoing the potassium sulphate mix, but she has had an hour of rain to flush it out along with another 3L pure water (no nutes) today & she looks OK 

So we know this purpling of the stalks is a genetic characteristic, can anyone name the strain now?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW u got some nice shots there buddy! Nice one! I think its not really possible to name the strain of an unkown as there are just so many. It looks like a mighty fine sativa dominant plant though


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone please tell me this is a normal Calyx swollen up... I'm paranoid that she has turned hermie on me... please no!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes I can confirm myself that it is a bit hermie, looks like she'll have a few seeds and empty calyx pods in the budz but no big deal, she's still skicky as a mofo and going to get pretty mean over the next few weeks.

Will post new pics in a few days, the growth is so slow you can hardly notice anything in photos, so I'll take them weekly unless something weird happens and I need to take a photo of it.

I'm going to get CO2 candles and a PH meter to test and adjust my tap water, apparently thats quite important.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

The pics are fantastic. They are looking mighty fine my friend. Cant wait for some more pics in the near future. I hope everything works out good for you on this grow. Looking forward to see a harvest. She is definitely a sativa dominant strain. It's impossible to name the strain as there are just too many strains and crosses out there. I'm sure it will be some bomb weed though. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 14, 2008)

bud is lookin nice and sticky. hell yeah man!​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 15, 2008)

My hopes and dreams have been a bit dented since discovering the Hermaphrodite properties of this plant, but its a bit like having a handicapped child, you still love them dearly  So I'll have to put up with a few thousand seeds, so what!? check out these budz! 

I got a medium sized CO2 candle, I'm just lighting it 30 mins before putting the plant inside for the night and extinguishing it before putting plant in the room (otherwise the light might fk her). I have no idea what the CO2 level is in the room but its got to be better than without the candle so that is one more thing that is going to help beef up the budz.

Two more weeks to harvest ...


----------



## headband (Mar 15, 2008)

what kind of camera you using, those pics are clean dude.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 16, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> what kind of camera you using, those pics are clean dude.



Thanks man, its a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W50 with Carl Zeiss lens, 6.0 MegaPixels. A bloody good and cost effective camera. I would imagine a 10.0 MegaPixel camera would give even better closeups, the macro on this camera goes 2,8-5,2, a newer camera could be alot better also, so you could look right into the trichomes etc and see the magic unfold!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if I should pull the pods off before they develop more pollon, or should I leave them?


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some pics from today. 

I have started to pull out all the phat pollen sacks...


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont know What strain that is BUT I LIKE IT! Looks real good Mr.K.​


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks bro - how about clicking the thanks button and giving me sum rep bro!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure!​


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome grow you got going there!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 17, 2008)

If I cant score any greeneries for my personal pleasure soon I am going to have to chop off a branch a bit early, but having already sampled a bud or two I know its an awesome stoning, a real head-high energetic buzz that lasts for ages, so why wait any longer in anxiety!?!?! I will grow the rest of the plant until I see about 20% amber trichomes which at this rate could be only a week away, maybe two. Yesterday it browned up in the bud a hell of a lot due to the wicked sunshine we had, I moved it continuously throughout the day to get optimum sun, then back in the shed at night with the CO2 candle burning for a few hours. Even by this morning I could see thicker, way stickier budz... this plant is freakn awesome!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 18, 2008)

_It had to be done!_

A bit of a pre-harvest session occurred today because weed around here is dry as a bone and stuff paying top dollar for it when I know my plant is more than capable of getting me high, so heres a pic of my harvested trunk and a closeup of the trichs to show the colour, which I reckon has a small amount of amber glow meaning it really isn't that far from being primo ready anyway. At least the rest of the plant will get to live on unmolested until fully THC'd. wahoo! sick budz! yumZ!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2008)

Hahahahha......nice......way to polish a terd....LOL  isn't it wonderful...you took a dangly clone and now after much TLC yer smokin bud.  


:aok:  job well done


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah - it _is _a wonderful thing mate, you are dead right! That little runty *FEMALE* turned out alright after all. The journey to Budtopia continues ...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2008)

Easy buddies!! Those are some nice looking buds bro! Know what you mean about why pay top prices for bud when you can grow some WICKED budz????? Always good to smoke your own grown


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics from 2 days ago.

I'm confused as to wether I should keep flushing it everyday or whatever, or let it dry up before harvest?

Its in week 12 from clone and still getting fatter everyday.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 24, 2008)

If the trichs when inspected closely appear to be more than 50% amber just chop the _*plant*_down.


dry for a few days and then stick it in an airtight container to cure for a couple weeks.  berp daily and enjoy the befits of what looks to be a mighty fine grow!    nice job man...many neva make it this far.

:48:


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to say Kiwi...that is some fine looking bud man. How was your sample?​


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome grow man. Been some really nice weather in NZ for it. Gutted I had to harvest mine a month ago due to cattle breaking out and neighbors possibly seeing them. Could've had a similar looking grow to you! Ah well congrats.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 25, 2008)

To Malevolence, really sorry to hear you had to pull you plant(s) early man, that would be like killing your own child...!:holysheep: 

To Joseph James, the sample I took off has a weird taste even thru my bong, still too green and too early !!! It is definitely strong though, and it looks like the hell khronic all dried up, big fat buds !!! 

To allgrownup, thanks for those tips mate, I was wondering what to do with it, the sample I chopped I dried in an envelope in a dark room for about 4 days before tasting and the smell and taste was not right, so I'll dry in a dark box first for about a week then I'll put in airtight container and burp it everyday for a couple of weeks as you have suggested. 

!

Tried to get good closeups to show trich colours, there's definitely a bit of amberness in there so hopefully with a few more days of sunshine and flushing every morning will bring out more of that amberness and I can harvest right on 8 weeks flowering, which will be end of this week (3-5 more days)

What do you reckon?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking very tasty. Going to be some great bud. Check out the trichs and see what color they are. Then judge whether you have to chop her or not. I think she could fatten up some more though. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

mmmm I am drooling just like homer simpson   No seriously, she is looking amazing and boy do I wanna help you cut her down :fly:


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 26, 2008)

It must only be a day or three away from primoness now, I'm seeing more than 50% amber trichs on _some_ bud leaves but not all, so with a few more days I think all the buds will be covered in amber trichs, but I've never had a plant look like this or for as long as this so its all new to me, an awesome experience and very educational, a month ago I had never heard of 'Trichomes' !!!

Heres some pics from today, tried to show the amberness of the trichs.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 26, 2008)

:aok:    yer gettin close mate!  that is a fine lookin plant.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 26, 2008)

_Holy Mother of Lucifer_is that a 10-12 ltre pot  looks like it ..man thats a great result if so..looks awesome!!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah its 15 Litres I think! Right at the start I was a bit unsure if it would be enough, but it seems to be holding out OK, must be pretty root bound by now!!! I heard somewhere that it is good for big buds


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 27, 2008)

Ever so close now Kiwi!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 27, 2008)

Where did you hear that about the smaller pots being good for buds bro? thats interesting if its true as i dont have the space in my grows at the moment to work with large pots.

Looking great anyway and oh so close!!!


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 31, 2008)

Im so FREAKN GUTTED, I harvested on Sunday most of the colas, all looking really good at the time, all nicely manicured by myself. I had been keeping it in my shed that is really warm and usually really dry but last couple of days it has been very wet and this caused a big reaction in the plant and ALOT of budz have been affected with mold and bud rot. I put it all in a big box with string lines, hanging them upside down and in the dark, and this morning I look at them and noticed EVEN MORE BUD ROT and MOLD!!! I can't tell you how annoyed I am, I am bursting at the seams.

I have a fan on it now, trying to keep the air dry and circulating and hopefully stop the mold growth. ITS UGLY AND WRECKING my BEAUTIFUL STICKY BUDZ!!! It goes moldy and the whole inside of the bud turns to gooey MOOSH. I scrapped out as much as I could....

I have left some branches on the plant growing, and just checked on them, MOLD on some of them TOO!! I have put the plant back OUTSIDE to air out....

DISASTER.

I hope it hasn't set in too much and will not be too noticeable in a few weeks when fully dried and had time to cure...

Heres some pics of the manicured product... you can see some of the mold in my closeup. Last photo shows how much of the plant is still growing.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 31, 2008)

I feel like there's nothing I can do to stop the mould, the weather is crappy and too much moisture in the air, I'm guessing I need to get a heater in the room with the fan running constantly and just keep checking it out...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2008)

Noooooo bud rot, mold! Noooo. Well, at least everything isn't gone to hell. Looks like you still got a manageble and smokeable harvest (if you don't mind a little mold).


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Apr 3, 2008)

OK not too bad, looking pretty dee-licious, no more mould or rot, situation is back in control.

Budz are in clean coffee jars (no coffee scent or flavour added) and beginning to cure slowly... Lucky I just picked up some herbs for the meantime

The smell in the jars is still very much like sweet mown grass... I'm pretty sure it is 100% dry, a close inspection today looks all good, no moisture or mould.

A small taste test not long ago was very tasty and quick hitting, that's certainly some good ganja!

The bag'o'buds on the right of the box is not part of my grow, that is my herbal medicine until my home-grown is fully cured and ready to enjoy.

Oh yeah, NO SEEDS! So much for the 'Hermaphrodite Disaster' !!!


----------



## lax4wm (Apr 10, 2008)

hey man, awesome grow really enjoyed reading.  I was wondering do you have more pictures of where your plant was hermi?


----------



## islander (Apr 16, 2008)

havent got the nerv to do outdoor as im in da big smoke....but may i say your girl looks strong an i bet she'll taste SWEET AS....kiwiana all da way...:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------

